# Vermillion river



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I would like to get out for some spring steelhead trolling the V when the time comes. 

Does anyone know if the city has plans to get rid of the huge log jam under the bridge. I went out of there for walleye last fall and was in about 1.5 fow getting out because you had to go around about a whole forest worth of logs stuck on the bridge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

It is gone, was in town today.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice, did they mechanically remove it, or did the last flood take care of it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

They used a back hoe on a barge to remove it. That's vemilion's ice breaker. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

sweet.....should be some good steelheading this coming week. May drop the boat in


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

How far down river can you go?


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

shoot me a pm.. I am interested in heading up there for steelies as well..


----------

